# What do you all use for nest material?



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Just curious, what do you all use for nesting material? I know, tobacco stems are good. I know you can get tobacco stems from Foy's, is there some other places where you can get it?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont get much tobacco stems here, so the following are used

1) Shredded coconut leaves
2) Shredded banana leaves
3) Ripped husk of coconut
4) Thin stems on dried leaves
5) Hay

and all small twigs which the pigeons can carry to their nest


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*nesting material*

Sorry I had to laugh Sreeshs but he is not quite Gorge of the jungle, more like a northern backwoods man. He could probally get pine neddles as I have seen some people on here use or he could use hay or straw wich I know he can get by the bail rather easly. >Kevin


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Sorry I had to laugh Sreeshs but he is not quite Gorge of the jungle, more like a northern backwoods man. He could probally get pine neddles as I have seen some people on here use or he could use hay or straw wich I know he can get by the bail rather easly. >Kevin


 All of those listed are in the backyard of my house


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Sorry I had to laugh Sreeshs but he is not quite Gorge of the jungle, more like a northern backwoods man. He could probally get pine neddles as I have seen some people on here use or he could use hay or straw wich I know he can get by the bail rather easly. >Kevin


LOL......Thanks Sreesh, I did ask everyone, but PattersonK is right, I am a northern backwoods man................LOL


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*backyard*



sreeshs said:


> All of those listed are in the backyard of my house


I would love to have those trees in my backyard and I don't think I would have this foot of snow either >Kevin


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I would love to have those trees in my backyard and I don't think I would have this foot of snow either >Kevin


Wow, a foot of snow, we only got 2 1/2 to 3 inches from that storm. This was our 2nd big snow here, we got about 8 inches right after Christmas and thats been it, other than a dusting here and there.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

mine actually enjoy just plain ol' strips of newspapers.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindy said:


> mine actually enjoy just plain ol' strips of newspapers.


Mindy, do you shred them and put them on the floor or just put them in the nest box or bowl?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a bale of quality horse hay will go along way for nest building, they love it and it smells good. it is good to make them a base in which to build the nest on, some use non clumping cat litter, sand, or pine shavings in the bottom of the nest bowl.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You want a nesting material that is not prone to harber insects mites lice ect. A sold material NOT some hays like wheat straw ect. Pine needles work good Are solid have a small pine oder less prone to bugs. Tobbaco yes BUT its a order itrm most plces. THen kitty litter works too. Long and short pine needle are common most any wher. FIND one ask the owner if not an area where they grow wild. If you can rake them up There free and people most often a glad to let you have them.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

just wondering, will green pine needles be ok?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know lots of people on here use the longer pine needles, but we don't have those around here, and my birds won't use the shorter ones. I can order long ones online, but that's kind of expensive.Timothy hay works well too. You can buy it in a large bag at pet shops. Check to make sure that it's the long pieces.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Rackerman, I just tear strips by hand about an inch wide. I actually put them on the floor and they all just grab what they need and they take them to there nest boxes. By the end of the day, all the strips are gone. I have found out that shredding them is much to thin and messing. Been there done that, the 1" strips work much better. min


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks Min!*


----------



## Richard *UT* (Nov 24, 2007)

THanks for the info, I can get long pine needles all over the place. Anybody who would like me to send some out. I would be more than happy to. That is, Just as soon as the snow is gone


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'll remember that Richard! Wish we had the long ones. All we have are the short. My birds look at me as if to say, "Yeah...............so what am I supposed to do with that?"


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

i put down ling pine neddles, they love em.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I usually use tobacco stems, but last year my breeders went crazy and collected a lot of leaves for their nesting material. Just wondering, are leaves bad?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried using shreds of newspaper once before following Mindy's suggestion  But my pigeon showed no interest, may be because they had materials more natural than the papers with nasty news


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*nesting material*



rackerman said:


> Just curious, what do you all use for nesting material? I know, tobacco stems are good. I know you can get tobacco stems from Foy's, is there some other places where you can get it?


i have plenty of timothy/orchard hay--that seems to make them happy--gives them something to do anyway..sincerely james waller


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh just to mention, some places that sell mulch and straw may have pine bales for sale. our local feedstore sells bales for 4 bucks a bale, lasts forever! that is if you do not want to get your own...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Rackerman: You can get cleaner and thinner tobacco stems from Siegel's 1711 Main Street, Jeanerette, Louisiana 70544....www.Siegelpigeons.com 1-800-437-4436...They will sent you a catalogue as well and you can look through it..
6 lbs for $7.50 plus shipping...c.hert


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you, c.hert!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

C.Hert, I just ordered the tobacco stems from Seigels and it went up a dollar in price and costing me $11.00 to ship to Michigan, WOW $11.oo to ship to me, hope its worth it?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You will absolutely love it I am sure but just in case let me know how you like it on this post--sorry the price went up--it clean good tobacco stems--very different texture than Foys---but let me know in this thread what you think about them and I will make it a point to follow your thread...c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have gotten them from New England Pigeon Supply so don't know how they compare to Siegel's, but most of my birds don't really prefer them. I guess they'd use them more if that is all I offered them, but mine prefer straw or Timothy hay which you can buy bagged and very clean. Of course, you'll get a lot more in the way of tobacco stems for the price, even with shipping. And the tobacco stems help to keep the bugs away. Let us know how they work for you. 

Spiritwings--what do you mean by pine bales? You mean they actually sell pine needles that way? Not around here. I can't even find the stiff hay I like right now. It's all the soft flat stuff.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

For years I would fabricate the nest in the nest bowl for the birds. I used pine needles Short one and long ones If I found them. Also I would put a small base down first of pine shavings Then the needles. Straw Is bad about harbering insects because it is not solid. 1 to 2 30 gallon trash bags filleds with pine needles Got me through a breeding season. BUT I have a friend that went only to kitty litter And he raise 2 to 3 young birds a year. I just thought I did not like kitty litter BUT it seems to work great for those who do use it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, that's true about the straw. If you gathered some pine needles, even short ones, I'm sure they'd be grateful for them. I like pine needles.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

C.Hert, will do........


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Dry and dead pine needles, Free too, just go to the woods and collect them, birds love them!


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

hello i have a question do morning doves use the same nesting material because i want to get a morning dove if one needs help or catch one and cross breed a pigeon and a morning dove. thanks from josiah


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't really know about the cross of Morning Doves and Pigeons and they do not get along and what information do you MtripOh have on this....Don,t know about Morning Dove nesting material and would think it would be thinner and softer???, but I can't say for sure---someone must know about these things on this forum...c.hert


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I've seen Mourning Dove nests in the wild. They use twigs piled upon each other - much like pigeons throw together if left to do it for themselves. I have never heard of cross breeding between pigeons and mourning doves.

Hugh


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I saved many morning doves but never saw their nest and always wondered about it and your description helped me see it and I have one Morning Dove that I saved that I bought off of a young kid for 1.00 he found it after a storm and this Dove is hugh now and three years old and before every migration Aug or end of July he (I guess) brings his friends back to just look at my yard where he was raised and released and I call to him in Diamond Dove tune and he flys to the garage roof for just a second and calls and flys off with his friends for migration--and I actually get tears in my eyes...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

And if you never heard a Diamond Dove tune---go adopt some--they live for a real long time.....c.hert


----------



## jandkds (Aug 25, 2009)

On using kitty litter....don't the birds eat it? I use the Timothy myself on recomendation of Jay..and they love it!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I use tobacco stems and pine needles,tobacco stems keep the insects away.*GEORGE


----------



## RehanBhatti (Feb 16, 2010)

i used tobacco powder, lime powder, dry neem leaves for nest metarils.

also i use dry neem leaves in all sections of birds because neem leaves good for agains bectarial infection.

Regards


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just put long peices of grass and their stems . They come back and forth with grass in thier mouth. I tried leaves, but they just ignore it. i dont know why.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I am happy here, I just bought some Timothy Hay and I will have Tobacco stems tomorrow!! My birds should be HAPPY!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rackerman said:


> I am happy here, I just bought some Timothy Hay and I will have Tobacco stems tomorrow!! My birds should be HAPPY!!!!!!!


They love the timothy hay, and tobacco stems are supposed to keep bugs away. So you should both be happy.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

jandkds said:


> On using kitty litter....don't the birds eat it? I use the Timothy myself on recomendation of Jay..and they love it!


NO you put it in the nest bowl and they use it as a nest. Keeps moisture away from the young. NOT natural but Hey it works ok.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> NO you put it in the nest bowl and they use it as a nest. Keeps moisture away from the young. NOT natural but Hey it works ok.


yep! and you need to use the non clumping kind as if they did ingest a clumping cat litter that could cause some...well constipation and perhaps even worse... the clay non clumping is fine or even the stall dry for horse stalls, also some I have heard use diatomaceouse earth as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So many different ideas on what to use. Guess it would be interesting to try different things and see which ones work best. Of course it would also have to be something they like to use, and my birds really love gathering the stuff they use for nesting. And I enjoy watching them. Makes them feel better that they are building their own nests. For me, if they can't build their own nest, that just isn't natural enough, but hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> So many different ideas on what to use. Guess it would be interesting to try different things and see which ones work best. Of course it would also have to be something they like to use, and my birds really love gathering the stuff they use for nesting. And I enjoy watching them. Makes them feel better that they are building their own nests. For me, if they can't build their own nest, that just isn't natural enough, but hey, that's just my opinion.


so true! all my little sticks and twigs around my beech tree magically disappear! but for my "shut ins" they love the hay! and pine needles when I buy a bale of it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wish we could buy a bale of pine needles around here. All you guys who talk about the long pine needles, and you talking about buying bales of needles. Think I'm living in the wrong area. LOL.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Wish we could buy a bale of pine needles around here. All you guys who talk about the long pine needles, and you talking about buying bales of needles. Think I'm living in the wrong area. LOL.


they don't have loblolly pine trees in Mass? those are the ones with the long needles.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> they don't have loblolly pine trees in Mass? those are the ones with the long needles.


Never heard of them. Is that really what you call them? Eastern pine, white pine, scrub pine (really short needles), Lord knows what else, but the needles are about 4 inches long.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I Want Loblolly Pine!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> So many different ideas on what to use. Guess it would be interesting to try different things and see which ones work best. Of course it would also have to be something they like to use, and my birds really love gathering the stuff they use for nesting. And I enjoy watching them. Makes them feel better that they are building their own nests. For me, if they can't build their own nest, that just isn't natural enough, but hey, that's just my opinion.


Maybe so But I always made a nest for the birds. That way I new a decent nest was made. Then sometimes would throw a little bit of pine needles down In open loft nesting. So the birds could add a few to the nest. My birds had individual breeding holes/pens


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's fine, it's just that I think letting them make their nest is important to them. They really enjoy it, and want to do that. If they were free they would do that, and I figure they deserve that much. But not everyone will agree, and that's okay. Individual choice. Some do make a better nest than others, but that's okay too.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Go to the carpet shop get the free scraps 1/2 in cut to the size of nest bowl, cut another same size with a whole in the center, Then go to tractor supply and get some seven dust. Sure it may hold a little moisture, scraps are free cut 50 of em. When you feed your birds you take the eggs out domp the scraps and put 2 more in. You have a never ending supply of nest material, any color will do they are just going to poo on it. I do that for my Houbens and they don't seem to care.
Dave


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

rackerman said:


> Just curious, what do you all use for nesting material? I know, tobacco stems are good. I know you can get tobacco stems from Foy's, is there some other places where you can get it?


I bought tobacco stems and did not like them i felt they were too hard on the babies now i use hay its much softer


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I thought so too, besides, my birds don't like them as well as straw or timothy hay.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

During the molt, my pigeons personal favorite nesting material seems to be feathers.
When I scrape the lofts and put the scrapings on the compost pile, house sparrows take all the visible feathers. 
When I had exotic pheasants in some of my lofts, my pigeons would put surprisingly large sticks in their nest that they got from the brush piles that the pheasants nested in.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I go to Walmart and buy a bag of red cedar shavings it only cost about $6.00 and it is a natural pesticide and gave out nice cedar smell in the loft, I can also use it to put in the shipping box when I'm shipping some birds out and I also put it on the training crate.


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> I go to Walmart and buy a bag of red cedar shavings it only cost about $6.00 and it is a natural pesticide and gave out nice cedar smell in the loft, I can also use it to put in the shipping box when I'm shipping some birds out and I also put it on the training crate.


i have used ceder in the past with small animals and i was told to switch to pine shavings it was eaiser on the animals skin i do not know if it would be the same for birds but if it works who knows

Bill tut


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, cedar is bad for birds, an irritant to their skin, and can cause respiratory problems. Pine chips aren't great either, but cedar is worse.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Actually, cedar is bad for birds, an irritant to their skin, and can cause respiratory problems. Pine chips aren't great either, but cedar is worse.


I have been using Red Cedar for over 3 years now I even used it when I use to breed Lovebirds and Cockatiels, my birds are expose to it from the time of hatching till they are road train, I never have respiratory problem on my birds and will always recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well studies have shown differently. But that's your choice. I have read it in different places, but this is only one example.

http://www.anapsid.org/cedar.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that is why they came up with the aspen bedding for pets....but I do not like it as it matts down... I use pine shavings for horses, as you know how sensitive horses can be too, the bales of the shavings for horses are dust free as well. I open the bag and let it air before using though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I had wondered about the aspen. I didn't know that it matts down. Yes, aspen is supposed to be safer. I haven't found it around here though. I use pine shavings for horses as well. Supposed to be kiln dried and less dust, but I use it sparingly.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> ...I think letting them make their nest is important to them. They really enjoy it, and want to do that. If they were free they would do that, and I figure they deserve that much. But not everyone will agree, and that's okay. Individual choice. Some do make a better nest than others, but that's okay too.


Very well stated. They do seem to get great pleasure from the various stages of their courtship cycle. I've used the nest building drive to connect with a skittish hen. Most will accept a twig handed to them if you are polite and respectful.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TerriB said:


> Very well stated. They do seem to get great pleasure from the various stages of their courtship cycle. I've used the nest building drive to connect with a skittish hen. Most will accept a twig handed to them if you are polite and respectful.



Funny you should mention that Terri. I have a feral rescue with a wing injury that makes her non-releasable. She's hard to get close to, but I do the same thing. When I put the nesting materials out for them, I always make sure to bring her some. At first she would nearly take my hand off, but I persisted. Now she wings slaps me only very little, and then takes the offerings and adds them to her nest. So cute. Some of them take a bit longer than others. You gotta love a bird with spirit.


----------

